# Need your opinion on this recipe



## PA Baker (Feb 17, 2005)

I found this recipe somewhere (I can't remember where--I look at too many!  ) and would like to make it for DH's and my belated Valentine's dinner this Saturday.  It only serves 2--two 3/4 c ramekins--so the quantities of the ingredients are small but I feel like 1/4 oz of chocolate is too little.  Is my love of chocolate clouding my judgement or should there be more chocolate in this?  How much do you think?

*Chocolate Chile Soufflés*

1/4 cup sugar plus additional for coating gratin dishes
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon cold unsalted butter
1/2 cup milk
1/4 ounce semisweet chocolate, chopped fine
1/8 teaspoon cayenne 
1 large egg yolk
1 large egg white

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Butter two 3/4 cup gratin dishes and coat with additional sugar, shaking out excess.

In a small bowl blend together 2 tablespoons sugar, flour, butter and a pinch salt until mixture forms into small pellets.

In a small saucepan, bring milk to a boil and whisk in flour mixture, chocolate and cayenne. Cook mixture over moderate heat, whisking until thickened, about 15 seconds and cool 30 seconds.

In a bowl, whisk yolk lightly and whisk into chocolate mixture. In another bowl, whisk whites with a pinch of salt until they hold soft peaks and whisk in remaining 2 tablespoons sugar, a little at a time, until meringue holds stiff peaks. Fold in remaining meringue gently but thoroughly.

Divide soufflé batter between gratin dishes and put on a baking sheet. Bake chocolate soufflés in middle of oven for 15 minutes or until puffed. Serve immediately.


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 17, 2005)

...


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 17, 2005)

^^^


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 17, 2005)

For 2 desserts I'd say that might be close - I'm going to post my recipe for Dark Chocolate Souffle Cakes with Espresso Chocolate Sauce.  Take a look at that - remembering that this makes 6 servings.  (Oh, and it's to die for too!!!!)


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 17, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> For 2 desserts I'd say that might be close - I'm going to post my recipe for Dark Chocolate Souffle Cakes with Espresso Chocolate Sauce.  Take a look at that - remembering that this makes 6 servings.  (Oh, and it's to die for too!!!!)



Thanks elf.  I looked at the other souffle recipes I have and one calls for 8 oz of chocolate for 6 c of souffle and the other calls for 4 oz for 4 c of souffle.

What do you think of upping the chocolate to 1 oz?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 17, 2005)

You're asking me????????   

What about making those little chocolate balls from the other recipe and placing them in the bottom of your 2 ramekins?  I'd say the left-overs from that could be kept in the freezer.  I think the Espresso-Chocolate sauce would be easy enough to cut in half also.

What do you think?  (see, I can ask YOU that - look at your name!!!!)  8)


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 17, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> You're asking me????????
> 
> What about making those little chocolate balls from the other recipe and placing them in the bottom of your 2 ramekins?  I'd say the left-overs from that could be kept in the freezer.  I think the Espresso-Chocolate sauce would be easy enough to cut in half also.
> 
> What do you think?  (see, I can ask YOU that - look at your name!!!!)  8)



I know, I know, but this one has me stumped!    Too much chocolate and the souffle will be too heavy and too little and...well, who likes anything with too little chocolate?!?

I love the idea of the chocolate balls and that would up the chocolate flavor.  I'd have to play around with the cayenne proportion though so I didn't loose that flavor.  I'm going to make your recipe in a few weeks when we have some of hubby's coworkers over.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 17, 2005)

I personally would make the recipe as stated - I wouldn't change a thing.  Souffles are a tricky beast - best not to mess with it.  JMHO opinion of course.


----------



## Catseye (Feb 18, 2005)

The dessert sounds like a flourless cake type thing, densely chocolate, with only a bit of flour to hold it together.  I'm inclined to think it should have read 4 oz. of chocolate.  I'm looking right now at the wrapper from a Hersey's 1-Carb chocolate bar; it's 1.1 oz, and it's pretty small.  Four ounces of chocolate isn't that much for what amounts to a cup and a half of mass.

I'm looking at some flourless chocolate dessert recipes.  One calls for 6 eggs, 1/2 cup sugar and a pound of chocolate.   Another calls for 5 eggs, 1/2 cup sugar and 5 oz. chocolate.  Another calls for 3 eggs, 1/2 cup sugar and 4 oz. chocolate.  And another, 5 eggs, 1/2 cup sugar and 10 oz. chocolate.

I'm not sure I'm right about this; I've never made a flourless chocolate recipe.  But if my Hershey's bar is a measure, 1/4 oz is about the size of two one inch by 3/4 inch squares of eating chocolate.  You know that can't be right!  

Good luck.  I hope you solve the mystery.  The recipe looks great.


Cats


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 21, 2005)

Elf, I thought you'd be interested in the results of this "mystery" recipe.  As I started making it it just didn't seem right. So I upped the chocolate to 1/2 oz from 1/4 oz and used 2 egg whites instead of 1.  I also spilled 1/2 c of sugar on the floor but you could skip that step!  :roll:  It was a gamble but it turned out very well!  

I'm anxious to try your friend's recipe next.  The liquid center sounds SO good!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 21, 2005)

PA - you are a TRUE baker!!!!!!  The only part I would have been able to improvise is spilling the sugar!!! LOL


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 21, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> PA - you are a TRUE baker!!!!!!



Thanks, elf!


----------

